# Possible New Puppy!



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Ok, here's the puppy pictures!  The pups are almost 6 weeks old (but these are earlier pictures), and one of them might be mine! The breeder is still assessing them but so far he thinks that the sable male with the still floppy ears might be the right one for me. Says he's very handler orientated and quite cuddly, a very good all rounder type of dog. Slightly lower drives than the other boys but still plenty of energy and still bites on the toys, shaking his head. 

What do you guys think? Can you tell much from photos anyway, besides how they look?


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

He's not quite as dark as Apsel was when I brought him home at 8 weeks, but that boy will darken up too between now and then. I think the best thing you see from the pics is how focused he is on the camera, he looks inquisitive and attentive.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Just my 2 cents.. while puppies looks adorable with their floppy ear some prefer their GSD to have erect ear when they grown. It is one of the so many thing makes the GSD look amazing.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I don't really mind how dark or light he's going to be. I like both the light and dark sables, so either way it's all good.  

In regards to ears, I wouldn't be worried about it yet. My last boy's ears didn't stick up until he was 12 weeks old. I am amazed that this litter of pups have gone up so early.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh I wasn't saying dark or light is better, but just noting he appears to be to have chosen the Dark Side

Apsel's ears were up at 8, and back down for a month when he started teething. You're right to not worry about floppy ears at this point.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Yoshi said:


> I don't really mind how dark or light he's going to be. I like both the light and dark sables, so either way it's all good.
> 
> In regards to ears, I wouldn't be worried about it yet. My last boy's ears didn't stick up until he was 12 weeks old. I am amazed that this litter of pups have gone up so early.


Oh try 4 months lol my still dont go up yet. better be save than sorry but thats if only you care about the ear to go up. I also know some people in this forum with their GSD puppy whose ear never go up.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> Just my 2 cents.. while puppies looks adorable with their floppy ear some prefer their GSD to have erect ear when they grown. It is one of the so many thing makes the GSD look amazing.


My Sinister had a floppy ear when I got him at 11 weeks old. It wasn't floppy for long!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yoshi, that floppy eared boy is toooo cute, I hope he is yours!


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> My Sinister had a floppy ear when I got him at 11 weeks old. It wasn't floppy for long!


I got mine at 10 weeks old with floppy ears and it still floppy now  he is turning 4 months tomorrow


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ace GSD said:


> I got mine at 10 weeks old with floppy ears and it still floppy now  he is turning 4 months tomorrow


I swear I heard something along the lines of it could take up to 6 or 7 months for them to stand.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> I swear I heard something along the lines of it could take up to 6 or 7 months for them to stand.


You heard right but it could also take forever.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Ace GSD said:


> Just my 2 cents.. while puppies looks adorable with their floppy ear some prefer their GSD to have erect ear when they grown. It is one of the so many thing makes the GSD look amazing.


 
The OP doesn't have to worry about floppy ears this early on. My puppy's ears weren't erect until he was 11 weeks old. All puppy's ears go up and down the first few months! 

OP all the puppies look great! Congrats....waiting is the hardest part : )


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

d4lilbitz said:


> The OP doesn't have to worry about floppy ears this early on. My puppy's ears weren't erect until he was 11 weeks old. All puppy's ears go up and down the first few months!
> 
> OP all the puppies look great! Congrats....waiting is the hardest part : )


Thats because you, laren and the OP never had to face the posibility that your GSD ear might will never go up... 11 -12 weeks is nothing. Anyways im not trying to force my opinion at all.. You wont understand what i am trying to say untill you have a GSD that ear never or might never come up and dont tell me it will always eventually come up cause that is not true . Some GSD never had their ear up. Some people in this forum have tried everything to get their beloved GSD ear to erect from yogurt, taping, breathe stripe etc. Im just keeping it real here no sugar coated.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ace, it's very normal for puppies ears to go up and down during teething (4-6 months old), or to not go up until _after_ teething so it's a little too soon to worry. Could you post a picture? If they're not up after he's through teething you can tape them but it may not be necessary.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Ace, it's very normal for puppies ears to go up and down during teething (4-6 months old), or to not go up until _after_ teething so it's a little too soon to worry. Could you post a picture? If they're not up after he's through teething you can tape them but it may not be necessary.


Yes im aware of that . I was just trying to say there always that real small posibility. Im still hoping mine will go up cause it switches side of which ear up and down hahaha. And i heard if you have seen it up then it will go back up. Sorry OP didn't mean to jack the thread just the conversation lead to another


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Ears up at 8 weeks doesn't guarantee permanent ears up once full grown. Its look of the draw, injuries, and genetics. Thicker ears are more at risk for floppiness, beyond that there's not much other clues other than looking at the dam and sire.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> Yoshi, that floppy eared boy is toooo cute, I hope he is yours!


So far it looks like that he may be mine. I reckon in another week we will know. :wub: Oh and that's an adorable picture of Sinister. 

I was actually pretty neutral until the breeder announced that one of the pups may suit me very nicely. Now I am getting excited! Got to throw myself into painting to make time go faster! 

EDIT: My last dog's ears went up at 12 weeks and they stayed up for good. Interesting how some go up and down.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I know it's not a photo, but they just posted a video of the pups when temperament testing. I think they are looking good so far. They appear to be pretty confident. 

7 Week Old Working Bloodline German Shepherd Litter Testing - YouTube


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> My last dog's ears went up at 12 weeks and they stayed up for good. Interesting how some go up and down.


i've heard they sometimes go back down during a growth spurt. i don't know if that's true or not.

get the dog though!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yoshi said:


> I know it's not a photo, but they just posted a video of the pups when temperament testing. I think they are looking good so far. They appear to be pretty confident.
> 
> 7 Week Old Working Bloodline German Shepherd Litter Testing - YouTube



Fantastic! Looks like a very nice, solid litter. No over-the top hectic behaviour, no sound sensitivity, and very "into" whatever was going on, whether the mop, the whip, or the person moving around. 

Had to chuckle at the disclaimer, LOL. It is sad that even this little bit of testing could easily traumatize 'regular' pups with less than stellar nerves.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Very cute!


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Fantastic! Looks like a very nice, solid litter. No over-the top hectic behaviour, no sound sensitivity, and very "into" whatever was going on, whether the mop, the whip, or the person moving around.
> 
> Had to chuckle at the disclaimer, LOL. It is sad that even this little bit of testing could easily traumatize 'regular' pups with less than stellar nerves.


Phew that's good to hear! Ooh, not long now until he comes home.  I hope everything works out. 

I know my last dog probably wouldn't have been fine with the whip cracking. He probably would have flinched and hid behind me or something.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Last photo of him before he comes home tomorrow. Was 8 weeks old on Sunday.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Awww......puppy breath.......very cute........Enjoy him!!!


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

I can't wait to meet him. :wub: It's going to be a long and exciting day tomorrow for sure.


----------



## bennrobin (Jun 6, 2013)

So cute. Adorable.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you have him yet????


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Waiting patiently for pics of your pup's first day home.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Sorry for the wait guys! Yeah, it was a long and exciting day for sure!  First we had to drive approximately five hours to reach the airport, so had to get up at sparra to get there in time to pick up the pup just after midday. I named him Drogo. It's odd because I always thought I was going to name him Yoshi but he didn't look like a Yoshi to me. The moment I saw him I instantly thought "he's a Drogo"! 

It was actually funny because the reception people didn't believe he was a German Shepherd! They said he was the wrong colour. I told them his colour was a sable and that he was a working line German Shepherd and they shook their heads, asking me "you sure he ain't a cross"?  Oh yeah, I'm sure. He looks like a German Shepherd to me. 

But that wasn't the end of the excitement! It looked as though Drogo either vomited or pooed on himself on the plane so hmm . . . We had to give him a bath and that was a bit of a problem as we were staying at a friend's place over night and they didn't have a big enough sink for him, so I had to have a shower with him.  Crickey, I have never showered with another animal before, except for frogs. Next day (or today, really) we had some horse business so we were in Perth right up to past midday, and then finally we were able to drive home. Got home at around 6 pm. Phew, absolutely exhausting. 

Drogo was pretty good. Traveled well. He just either curled up and went to sleep or busied himself chewing on his toys. He's a very vocal boy, does a lot of moaning, and he's very mouthy! But wow, he is just beautiful. :wub: Has a lovely expression. He's a lot bigger than I thought he would be! I swear he was bigger than my White Swiss Shepherd at that age, funny because I thought German Shepherds were smaller than White Swiss Shepherds. Ack, he's probably going to be huge when he grows up! :crazy:

Anyway, sorry I don't have any photos at the moment. I will try and get some tomorrow!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

How exciting!! But no pictures :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

As promised, here are some photos!  Oh, and if any of you guys are wondering who's the white bloke in one of the photos - well, that's Homer, the poddy lamb.

But yeah, it was difficult getting photos because Drogo was sticking like glue to me!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gorgeous puppy and excellent name! :wub:

Congrats to you!


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

He's gorgeous:wub:....we had poddy lambs when we got Luther and I am sure that's why he is so good with sheep so that will be good for Drogo. 
Enjoy


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Aww so cute

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Cute pup yoshi, I'll take Homer off your hands


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  He's a very beautiful pup and I really love his head for some reason. 

Hehe, nah, Homer is here to stay.  I think he is making a great role model for Drogo and they get along well.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

He is very cute and I love his name!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Yoshi said:


> Thanks everyone.  He's a very beautiful pup and I really love his head for some reason.
> 
> Hehe, nah, Homer is here to stay.  I think he is making a great role model for Drogo and they get along well.


AWWW Well I'm glad they are getting along.


----------



## kjess01 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ahh! What a hunk! Cute pup.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> AWWW Well I'm glad they are getting along.


Don't worry ApselBear, I am sure you can find a poddy lamb somewhere.  They are heaps of fun to raise. Not all farmers like to raise them and they prefer to get rid of them as fast as they can or leave them so nature can claim them. Homer was lucky we found him when we were out cutting wood.


----------



## Yoshi (May 12, 2014)

More photos of Drogo at 10 weeks of age. I wish I could have got more photos but the camera was being a butt head. His other ear is sticking up, if not a little bit crooked!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

adorable!


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

now I want a lamb


----------



## kimkayak (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm so glad you are getting your Shepherd from a breeder who is aware of each of their personality. When we went to pick our puppy, all the puppies were running loose in a field with 5 other adult dogs, so it was so hard to tell their personalities let alone who was who.
We love our dog dearly who just turned a year, but I must say she is still wild and crazy. Can't wait until she slows down, which is at 3 I'm told.


----------



## gabbyfla (Sep 23, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Just my 2 cents.. while puppies looks adorable with their floppy ear some prefer their GSD to have erect ear when they grown. It is one of the so many thing makes the GSD look amazing.


at six weeks pups would normally not have ears erect.they take awhile to come up and have many stages!


----------



## Frankie Palmer (Jul 24, 2014)

So adorable! I'm planning to get a shih tzu pup. I'm still don't know where to get one.


----------

